# Sword question



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have two 1yr old sword plants that are huge. Lovely plants and too big for my 20gal long. I will be setting up a 29 gal soon.

How do I go about transplanting them? I looked under the tank and the roots nearly fill in the bottom glass. I sure don't want to kill them. If I take them out, can I trim the roots back? Would have to be atleast half to be able to handle them. After replanting them, should I put root tabs under them immediately? 

One more question. I have seen pictures of floating plants that have really long (red?) roots. Anyone able to give me a "common" name for it. Sure like the looks of it.

Thanks for any and all answers. 

have a blessed day


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You'll want to trim most of the white, thin roots away to stimulate new root growth. Otherwise, leave the main root bulb intact.

Not sure about the floating plants, sorry.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Appreciate the info. I am so afraid of messing them up. Sure will be glad when I can get started on the 29g. Need a stand for it. I know Petco can be expensive, but still cheaper than paying shipping. Hope for a second 29g from Petcos dollar a gallon. Will try to get stand too. Then I will have two stands with a 29g on top and 20gl on bottom. 

have a blessed day


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When you pull the plants up grab at the base and pull while shaking the plant to get things moving. They should come right up despite all of the roots I am sure they have. Trim all but about 1 inch of the roots and replant. Does not hurt them.

My question is why move from one small tank to another, especially two? I moved a Sword from a 29g to a 125g and after a year the plant was so big it started affecting plants that were lower and close to it because it blocked so much light. Leaves were 24" long. I had two Swords in that 125g and you couldn't have too many more plants one they grew to the size they did. I would only move one if you have to.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Appreciate the transplant info. Only reason to move them is they have nearly taken over the 20g long tank. I am thinking about trying "mirror" images with the two 29g. They will be nearly side by side. 

If not the 29, then one will have to go to the other 20g long. How drastic can I trim the leaves back?? Could sell them, but I have pond snails.......by choice.

Still can't find that silly camera. I know it is some place obvious. I'm just not seeing it. It's like loosing my keys, when they are in my hands. 

have a blessed day


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

As for trimming back leaves I would leave no less than 4-5, but you may be able to get down to more than that. You need to leave enough of the plant and not remove so much that there is no kind of base to come back from. That inner portion of the plant needs to remain somewhat protected.


----------



## slaw82 (Dec 15, 2010)

Could the floating plants be water lettuce? Also most swords are good to go,almost as hard to kill as Steven Segal. I wouldn't worry about it too much, the swords aren't very fussy. I don't see a problem with putting the root tab under the plant immediately, I always have. I usually put the tabs just out of reach of the transplanted root system. I guess to give them some incentive to grow (theoretically).


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I do appreciate your post. I sure hate to loose them. Glad know about the root tabs. Hope to get to Petco this weekend. I have two established sponge filters waiting for new tanks to cycle them. I usually add plants to a tank as soon as I fill it, so I will have to get the swords ready soon.

I have some water lettuce, but the roots aren't especially long nor are they red. Maybe they aren't old enough yet. I will run across the plant I saw again one day. One thing age has taught me is patience. 

have a blessed day


----------

